# NEW SEAS LINE - "EXOTIC"



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Interesting...

http://www.seas.no./


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

Did they hook up with Fostex or something?

And the name "exotic" is pretty misleading. Nothing exotic about that driver looks-wise.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm sure this will peek the interest of the fullrange driver followers...


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Very impressive !!
http://www.seas.no./images/stories/exotic/pdf_datasheet/seas_exotic_press_release.pdf


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

repost  

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23312&highlight=seas+exotic


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

omarmipi said:


> I'm sure this will peek the interest of the fullrange driver followers...


Exactly...  

Although, the word is 'pique', not 'peek'...


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

BassBaller5 said:


> repost
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23312&highlight=seas+exotic


Thank you...  

And here I thought I was on to something... :blush:


----------



## Dangerranger (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks nice. Hard to compare the response with the Fostex drivers since the SEAS measurements are taken in a closed box (baffle step is shown on the graph). It's good to see SEAS branching out to so many areas of the market, their versatility in engineering will trickle to all the other drivers


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Whizzer cones...yea?

Urh...blah.


----------



## Neil (Dec 9, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> Whizzer cones...yea?
> 
> Urh...blah.


I'll take small full(er) range or large coaxial...no whizzer thanks.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

yea that's lame. i dont know why no one is making a good coincident driver with a faraday ring and a 3/4" metal tweeter like kef. seas has one which apparently is pretty good but i'd like to see a hard cone or paper a good cone ala exclusives/nextel (although i can't comment on the current clear cone they have).


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Punk0Rama said:


> I'll take small full(er) range or large coaxial...no whizzer thanks.


I cant see anything larger than a 5" speaker working well as a full range. 


Im thinking this is more catered towards industrial/commercial background music settings.

Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Thiink outside the box !!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Dunno if you guys have heard about pricing on these yet, but a couple guys on DIYaudio have said they are going for about $1600/pair.


----------



## shaunly (May 2, 2005)

And the name "exotic" is pretty misleading. Nothing exotic about that driver looks-wise.[/QUOTE said:


> maybe the picture doesn't do it's justice, but I saw it at ces and it's a beauty. very impressive driver indeed. And yea I heard it's about $800 each. I was thinking more like pairing it up with some LCY super ribbon.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

$1600/pair is just ridiculous


----------



## X Ray (Oct 29, 2007)

Anyone have a link to some specs?


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

Maybe its not a whizzer and is in fact just the mouth of a horn...


...maybe


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

kappa546 said:


> yea that's lame. i dont know why no one is making a good coincident driver with a faraday ring and a 3/4" metal tweeter like kef. seas has one which apparently is pretty good but i'd like to see a hard cone or paper a good cone ala exclusives/nextel (although i can't comment on the current clear cone they have).


I've said it before, I'll say it again. I freakin' LOVE my KEFs.


----------



## GeoffB (Feb 3, 2007)

Abaddon said:


> Maybe its not a whizzer and is in fact just the mouth of a horn...
> 
> 
> ...maybe


It does say in the text 
"_An optimally matched whizzer cone extends high frequency response beyond 10kHz._"


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

So far SEAS seems to have come out with some really great products so why would they do something stupid like release an expensive whizzer cone line?

My guess is ....This is not your Grandfather's whizzer cone and maybe they made some new discoveries. Would be CRAZY if that is not the case....especially at the prices that were posted.

Nevertheless, I still think someone should create an awesome fullrange driver for kick panel installs. Just dreaming....


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

It's easy, Seas wants some of he PHY, Festrex, Lowther, Fostex, etc market. I don't know if you guys realize how large the single driver home market is.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> It's easy, Seas wants some of he PHY, Festrex, Lowther, Fostex, etc market. I don't know if you guys realize how large the single driver home market is.


Overseas, its very big. Not sure if its catching on as much around here.

Cant say I get the whole $100 worth of crossover components to flatten out the sound of a $40 Tang Band 4". 

This would make those people happy. Considering Seas is based overseas.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Well, $100 would maybe get you a teflon bypass cap to use in the passives for some of those guy's sytems...a as in 1.

But when you have people spending $2k-4 on drivers..or more, then these are bargain priced.

Still a whizzer cone and will still suffer from modulated distortion when trying to reproduce the entire frequency spectrum with one driver.

Single driver systems are not my cup of tea.


----------

